# Bricked - LG Optimus Tab (sorry.. another thread.. different)



## decalex (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey guys.
So, i've rooted probably, 20 devices and a few tabs. And I offered to root an LG Optimus tab - G-Slate.
Rooting took like 5 minutes. He *did* have the v10p update.

I installed the drivers berforehand.. Got it all rooted, booted up, did the Titanium back.. etc etc. all good.

So, I then flashed a kernel:
CRF-Bawse-CFQ-DL-CIFS-3.1.img with fastboot, as it seemed to be relatively stable.
I got the message (in fastboot mode, on the tablet)

[HasValidKernelImage] Remove secure storage.
[DetectOperatingSystems] kernel image is invalid!!
Starting Fastboot USB download protocol

So.. i think that was 7 hours ago, and I feel like I've tried every restore method on the interwebs.
First, I thought I could just flash the stock kernel, but for the life of me, can't find it anywhere.
I tried booting into clockwork, thinking I could copy a rom to the sdcard and flash it. But when I try to mount USB storage, i get:

E:Unable to open ums lunfile (No such file or directory).

I next tried just restoring to stock using nvflash-- downloading the images and required files.
Results from this command were:

nvflash --bl bootloader.bin --getpartitiontable ptable.txt
Nvflash started
rcm version 0X4
Command send failed (usb write failed)

nvflash --bl bootloader.bin --getpartitiontable ptable.txt
Nvflash started
USB device not found

Please please-- if anyone has ideas. i'm feeling like a n00b all over again.
Also, I hope the correct restore images were the v909_restore. -wanted to mention in case that's wrong.

Thanks for reading that painful post. ugh.


----------



## dasunsrule32 (Nov 26, 2011)

You just need to flash the stock boot.img, look on the wiki for more information.

http://code.google.com/p/lg-v909/

Or unlock the bootloader, all that info is up there.

Please post the model of the tablet you are using, if you use the wrong bootloader unlock, you're radio will be borked.


----------



## decalex (Jul 25, 2011)

dasunsrule32 said:


> You just need to flash the stock boot.img, look on the wiki for more information.
> 
> http://code.google.com/p/lg-v909/
> 
> ...


Thanks for responding there.
I have looked at that page, but I'll give it a try again.

The tablet version is the V909 (on the back it says LGV909DW on the sticker).
I know he had updated to v10p before I originally rooted.

Will check back-- let me know if that version number sheds any light or changes anything.
Thanks so much.


----------



## dasunsrule32 (Nov 26, 2011)

decalex said:


> Thanks for responding there.
> I have looked at that page, but I'll give it a try again.
> 
> The tablet version is the V909 (on the back it says LGV909DW on the sticker).
> ...


Ok, then unlock the bootloader or flash the stock image.


----------



## decalex (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm able to fastboot oem unlock, but problem remains being able to access the sdcard after I fastboot boot recovery.img. Unable to mount USB Storage.

Also, tried booting into APX mode (which I hope it is) -- held power + volumeup and volume down, hit the little power button in the back.
One of the tutorials said to run this command from apx mode:

C:\fastboot\LG Stuff\v909_restore>nvflash --bct v909.bct --setbct --configfile flash.cfg --create --bl bootloader.bin --odmdata 0x3b048000 --sbk 0xe3b
affc6 0xa9585c23 0xe21b497b 0x793d1932 --go

Nvflash started
nvflash configuration file error: partition/ unknown partition type

That's the error i'm currently getting.. if you have any ideas.

EDIT:
I also have a stock_dump , fwiw.. with boot.img, system, oemboot, radio, recovery, and misc.img.


----------



## dasunsrule32 (Nov 26, 2011)

decalex said:


> I'm able to fastboot oem unlock, but problem remains being able to access the sdcard after I fastboot boot recovery.img. Unable to mount USB Storage.
> 
> Also, tried booting into APX mode (which I hope it is) -- held power + volumeup and volume down, hit the little power button in the back.
> One of the tutorials said to run this command from apx mode:
> ...


Just hit the install zip from sdcard, choose zip, then it will mount the data partition so you can push files to sdcard.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## decalex (Jul 25, 2011)

dasunsrule32 said:


> Just hit the install zip from sdcard, choose zip, then it will mount the data partition so you can push files to sdcard.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Aw man, that's a good idea. Will try and edit post.

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## decalex (Jul 25, 2011)

decalex said:


> Aw man, that's a good idea. Will try and edit post.
> 
> Sent from my HTC VLE_U using Tapatalk 2


Aw man. Feel like it's so close now. You are correct-- installing from zip mounts the sdcard. But, adb devices doesn't recognize the device.
Drivers and everything are installed, but shows up as blank (when typing adb devices). Hence, adb push isn't working.
Gives : *"error: device not found"*

But, at least I know the partition exists, and that it's readable.
... it's just how to get one of these files on there now. I'll keep messing around.

Totally appreciate any other suggestions. almost there... )


----------



## decalex (Jul 25, 2011)

Ahh bump


----------



## awinner (May 21, 2012)

decalex said:


> Nvflash started
> nvflash configuration file error: partition/ unknown partition type


I faced this problem, when old version of nvflash for windows couldn't work with GPT partitions
try to use this https://rapidshare.com/files/738802753/nvflash_new.rar


----------

